# Opera User Agent String



## Purple_Q (Dec 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if it's possible to manually edit the user agent string for Opera? I installed the linux version so I could use Flash. It's been a hassle, and flash works just fine now. It's irrelevant perhaps, but I want every server I connect to when browsing to know i'm running FreeBSD. Matter of pride ya know 

If there were any way to get flash to work with the native Opera I would in a second. Changing the identifier, I suppose, is the next best option. 
  --Q


----------



## krumel (Dec 17, 2009)

I can't find the setting for changing the user agent of opera anymore, too.

But you may actually use the linux flashplugin in the native opera, by using the www/opera-linuxplugins port.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 17, 2009)

graphics/gnash - not really a substitute... but works for some sites


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, you really can use the plugin with the native version of Opera. I'd read so much on having to use the linux version and etc to get flash. Nifty! To the killaSmurf, since the plugin works dandy, I hope you're not using gnash. The actual flash plugin is working top notch Thanks 

Whilst were on the subject of plugins, let me know if this should be a seperate post, but are you fellas having any luck with Java stuff? I installed the diablo package for JRE from the foundation's page, but if I fire up a java based app or game thru the browser, the browser suffers instant death.
  --Q


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 17, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> Whilst were on the subject of plugins, let me know if this should be a seperate post, but are you fellas having any luck with Java stuff? I installed the diablo package for JRE from the foundation's page, but if I fire up a java based app or game thru the browser, the browser suffers instant death.
> --Q



Java plugin actually worked out-of-the box for me, under all browsers that I've got installed here.  (Opera, Firefox)

I'm running FreeBSD/i386 -- are you on AMD64, perchance?  I remember there being some problems with the Java plugin on a 64-bit Linux systems -- haven't tried with 64-bit FreeBSD myself.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 17, 2009)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> Java plugin actually worked out-of-the box for me, under all browsers that I've got installed here.  (Opera, Firefox)
> 
> I'm running FreeBSD/i386 -- are you on AMD64, perchance?  I remember there being some problems with the Java plugin on a 64-bit Linux systems -- haven't tried with 64-bit FreeBSD myself.



Same here. Am on AMD64 and java plugin doesn't work on my native opera. Linux-opera works fine though.


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 17, 2009)

No, I try to avoid anything related to AMD. This is an Intel core duo.

When you fellas say "out of the box", do you mean after a fresh install, or did you go manually download the diablo package from the foundation's site and everything worked after installing it?
  --Q


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 17, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> No, I try to avoid anything related to AMD. This is an Intel core duo.



AMD came first with a 64-bit, x86-compatible architecture, and Intel copied it later, so it is called AMD64 even if it is an Intel CPU.  The question really is if you're running 32- or 64-bit version of FBSD.  The output of [cmd=]uname -pr[/cmd] would be helpful here.



			
				Purple_Q said:
			
		

> When you fellas say "out of the box", do you mean after a fresh install, or did you go manually download the diablo package from the foundation's site and everything worked after installing it?
> --Q



I installed from the Diablo port.  No Java is installed into your system by default, AFAIK.


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 18, 2009)

> AMD came first with a 64-bit, x86-compatible architecture, and Intel copied it later, so it is called AMD64 even if it is an Intel CPU.


?????
That, i'm having a hard time wrapping my head around that. Eeek.

Uname says what I thought it should
8.0-RELEASE i386

The image I installed from was an i386. Are you telling me that I should perhaps be running the AMD64 release?


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 18, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> Uname says what I thought it should
> 8.0-RELEASE i386



Then the Java plugin should work reasonably well, to my knowledge.  Which Java do you have installed?  (diablo-jdk, jdk, something else?)  If you go to Tools -> Preferences -> Java Options, what path do you have set there?  On my system it is /usr/local/jdk1.6.0/jre/lib/i386.  Could you show an applet that's crashing for you?

I suppose this could already go to its own thread. 



			
				Purple_Q said:
			
		

> The image I installed from was an i386. Are you telling me that I should perhaps be running the AMD64 release?



Well, to my understanding, Intel Core CPUs are 32-bit only, but Intel Core *2* CPUs support the 64-bit AMD64 instruction set.  If you have an Intel Core 2, it means you _could_ run FreeBSD/AMD64.  But if you don't have > ~3 GB RAM and you don't specifically want to run an application that you know would benefit from a 64-bit system, I don't think switching would gain you anything significant.

I have an AMD Athlon 64 X2 CPU and I ran various 64-bit Linux distros as well as 64-bit Windows on this machine -- I'm running 32-bit FreeBSD because of NVidia drivers, though.  Point being, I don't see any difference between a 64-bit and a 32-bit systems.  I also "only" have 3 GB RAM, so I don't run into address-space problems, which could be solved by having wider address bus.


----------



## Purple_Q (Dec 18, 2009)

I installed Diablo Latte JRE 1.6.0-7.
It seems to kill both Opera and I tried it in Firefox. Anything that requires a java vm thru the web browser (such as java games, or my WYSIWYG web page editor).

Processor, I'm not sure. I know that sounds ridiculous, but is the Intel T2060. It has the configuration and appearance to some to be a core duo, while others believe it to be pentium dual core. So truthfully, I don't know which it technically is. I installed and rebuilt my kernel, i686 optimized, and it lists as an SMP system. 
Wanna see something funny? Proof my processor is ridiculous:
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/221072-28-intel-pentium-dual-core-t2060

It's got 2gb of ram, so I don't know that I really want/need 64bit. Java and this broadcom wireless are the only things left i've not gotten working since having switched over from Slackware (which i've given up on having wireless. I never get tired of repeating the phrase "Broadcom sucks"  )

Slightly off topic Oxyd, but my hats off to ya. I tried studying Czech at one point. Lack of vowels was terribly confusing. Your native language is certainly amazing. That's been a long time ago though, i've been studying Russian for a bit now. It's a better fit for me, but anyway, peÄovat.
  --Q


----------



## Oxyd (Dec 18, 2009)

Purple_Q said:
			
		

> I installed Diablo Latte JRE 1.6.0-7.
> It seems to kill both Opera and I tried it in Firefox. Anything that requires a java vm thru the web browser (such as java games, or my WYSIWYG web page editor).



Well, I don't know what could be wrong here -- all I can say is that it works for me.



			
				Purple_Q said:
			
		

> It's got 2gb of ram, so I don't know that I really want/need 64bit. Java and this broadcom wireless are the only things left i've not gotten working since having switched over from Slackware (which i've given up on having wireless. I never get tired of repeating the phrase "Broadcom sucks"  )


If you don't know, you probably don't need it.  Given that there is no other option to switch from i386 to AMD64 other than reinstalling the whole OS, it probably wouldn't be worth the trouble.



			
				Purple_Q said:
			
		

> Slightly off topic Oxyd, but my hats off to ya. I tried studying Czech at one point. Lack of vowels was terribly confusing. Your native language is certainly amazing. That's been a long time ago though, i've been studying Russian for a bit now. It's a better fit for me, but anyway, peÄovat.
> --Q



Hehe.  We don't really lack vowels, just some syllables or whole words don't have any. :e

Well, take care.


----------



## Eponasoft (Dec 20, 2009)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> AMD came first with a 64-bit, x86-compatible architecture, and Intel copied it later, so it is called AMD64 even if it is an Intel CPU.


Yes, because Intel's 64-bit offering, the Itanium, was an EPIC failure.


----------

